# I hope friends in this forum will want to raise the baby plants from this hangianum



## Hien (Feb 25, 2020)

I donated the seeds of the selfing of another Vietnamese orchid species last month to the Troy Meyers orchid conservatory.
The good new is the conservatory emails me the seed assay report announcing that seeds appeared to have good embryos , by count 94% for this paphiopedilum hangianum that I pollinated and used my mom's name (who passed away last month) as the clonal name, 
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/seed-assay.php?id=TN8992 
There were , 5 other donations of this orchid species by other peoples before mine , however only one was fertile so far, of which the flasks were sold out .
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/listing.php?genus=Paphiopedilum&species=hangianum 
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/cultivar.php?id=MC6460 
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/photo.php?id=27419
I think the flower of this clone (see photo attached with this post, since Troy Meyer conservatory do not post photo until the seed germinate, however they do take names for waiting list) maybe slightly better than the flower of that "Achoo" clone from another donor which were sold out.
I hope you guys will "request notification of germination"
and if the seeds do germinate, I hope you guys will get the flasks & grow them and made further more hangianum plants from those that came from this mother plant . Thanks


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2020)

I signed up, thank you for posting and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> I signed up, thank you for posting and I'm sorry for your loss.


thanks Tony, I am praying for them to germinate


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 26, 2020)

I also signed up., and appreciate the post. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 26, 2020)

My condolences on the passing of your mother. I hope this effort will memorialize her. I have signed up.


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I also signed up., and appreciate the post. My condolences on your loss.


thanks, we are half way there, I think with more peoples request notification of germination, the more seeds the conservatory will sow


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Don I (Feb 26, 2020)

Sorry for your loss and that is a nice flower.
Don


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

TyroneGenade said:


> My condolences on the passing of your mother. I hope this effort will memorialize her. I have signed up.


thanks Tyrone, I pray that these seed will germinate just like the dendrobium ochraceum I donated before. For that one, the seeds assay date was 12/08/2018 & germination notification date was 05/18/2019 so it is about 5 months to see something .
I don't know how long for paph hangianum to show germination (wonder if different orchids also has different germination time span just like seed pod maturation?)


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

likespaphs said:


> I'm sorry for your loss


thank you Brian


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

Don I said:


> Sorry for your loss and that is a nice flower.
> Don


thanks Don


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2020)

Hien said:


> thanks Tyrone, I pray that these seed will germinate just like the dendrobium ochraceum I donated before. For that one, the seeds assay date was 12/08/2018 & germination notification date was 05/18/2019 so it is about 5 months to see something .
> I don't know how long for paph hangianum to show germination (wonder if different orchids also has different germination time span just like seed pod maturation?)



I don't know about hangianum specifically but I do know it's not uncommon for some Paphs to take 8-12 months to germinate.


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2020)

I reserved as well. Condolences on the loss of your mother


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> I don't know about hangianum specifically but I do know it's not uncommon for some Paphs to take 8-12 months to germinate.


oh my god! wow!


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

Justin said:


> I reserved as well. Condolences on the loss of your mother


thank you so much Justin


----------



## ScientistKen (Feb 26, 2020)

I added myself to the notification list as well. Thanks Hien!


----------



## Hien (Feb 26, 2020)

ScientistKen said:


> I added myself to the notification list as well. Thanks Hien!


Thank you Ken


----------



## KateL (Mar 5, 2020)

Hien, I am sorry about your Mother. I added myself to the notification list. It is a beautiful species. Best regards, Kate


----------



## Hien (Mar 7, 2020)

KateL said:


> Hien, I am sorry about your Mother. I added myself to the notification list. It is a beautiful species. Best regards, Kate


 thanks Kate, I really want the seeds to germinate (there is some hope, since the Troy Meyer count shown about 94% of them with embryos)


----------

